# The Invention of the Fatty



## the dude abides (Feb 2, 2010)

Since a lot of members may not have clicked on the link that was originally posted by smokenmirrors. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=88521
I thought I'd start a new thread to update everyone on what's going on here.

There is a group out there who has gotten a lot of media attention for their version of a fattie they call "The Bacon Explosion". The Bacon Explosion actually has it's own wikipedia page
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacon_Explosion

In this article (and a couple of others I found on the internet) it sources them as the "inventors" of this dish sometime around a year ago. I, and a few other SMF members, found this claim to be an injustice. Not only for those of us who have been creating them for a lot longer than that, but whoever actually did create this the first time. 

So to sum things up, after some bantering back and forth with somebody at wikipedia I finally got the article changed to say...
_The Bacon Explosion is similar to a number of previously published recipes, and Day and Chronister do not claim to have invented the concept._

You can read the entire "Bacon Explosion" wikipeda page here...
_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacon_Explosion_

I tried to get http://www.smoking-meat.com/ and the SMF mentioned as proof that the fatty or fattie was invented long before a year ago. But alas I got what I was really after which was the admission that they did not invent this dish.

Thanks to everyone for their help and support. Especially to smokenmirrors for bringing it to our attention and to meathunter and DanMcG for helping me research some facts on this. Points to both of you. But more important than points we all get the satisfaction of protecting the fatty and it's actual inventor. We all tip our hat to you, whoever you are.


----------



## slim (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks alot.....too bad the SMF did get its name in there


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Dude, thanks for your diligence!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It's too bad these guys weren't content to market without deception.






 to them!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 2, 2010)

To you DUDE for going above and beyond the call of duty to right this "Travisty of Justice"! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



?????? Do you have a cape in your closet? I wont tell anybody...Honest! Seriously though, thanks for showing us exactly why you are a member of the 
OTBS!!!
L8er
SOB


----------



## chefrob (Feb 2, 2010)

nice footwork dude!


----------



## jdt (Feb 2, 2010)

People still send me that article, I tell them these guys are posers and just got lucky no one knows who really invented fatties. I have been told by several sources people were smoking "loaded meatloafs" as far back as the 70s, IMO it don't take much of a stretch to see how rolling it out with layers of filling could replace a much messier harder to handle and cook center filled meatloaf, I bet these guys were the first ones to mix sausage and beef to make a grinder LOL.


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone beat 4/20/04 as the first time the name was used?

That is the oldest I can find......I would put a link to it, but it is on a different BBQ forum on this one and don't want to break any rules by posting it.

PM me if interested in reading it.......


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 2, 2010)

Very nice there Jay "The Dude" and his helpers Dan and Todd for tring to bring out the truth about the Imfamous "fattie". We all know it has been being made around here for longer then the yars they proclaim. Let me know if I can help you guys out with anything and I'll see what I can find on it also. 

May The True Fattie Creator Please Stand Up


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## new vision (Feb 2, 2010)

Way to go Dude!!!!


----------



## meateater (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for setting them straight dude!


----------



## smokenmirrors (Feb 2, 2010)

I didn't think that this would stir up as much dust as it did- I was mildly amused.

Dude, points to you for all of your effort!


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the points and the comments everyone.  Just seemed like the right thing to do.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 3, 2010)

This is just more proof 
The Dude Abides!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




This is great work Jay - Is there anything we can do to support your efforts with these folks


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 3, 2010)

Umm yeah, actually, they said it was going to cost a LOT of money to get this changed.  So if everyone could just drop a couple hundred bucks in the mail to me, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 3, 2010)

Didn't Al Gore invent the fattie? No wait that was the internet...

Keep on them Dude...


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 3, 2010)

My check is in the mail please fill in the amount as you feel necessary


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry Paul, George and Gladys Seltzer invented the fattie back in 1958--It was their daughter Patti. (She was my first blind date back in 1975. Believe me, she was the original.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)  I should have learned and made her the first AND last blind date.


----------



## ismoke (Feb 3, 2010)

Good work getting it changed.  In their defense, I did read an article (though I can't find it here), a few weeks back quoting one of the guys as saying that it was a different take on "what is often called a fatty."

Not trying to stand up for them, just pointing out a quote that I have read before.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 3, 2010)

I just wanted to let you all know that Jay has appointed me as his agent- Please PM me for the address to sent the checks in support of this effort


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 3, 2010)

Umm yeah, actually, they said it was going to cost a LOT of money to get this changed. So if everyone could just drop a couple hundred bucks in the mail to me, I'd really appreciate it.

Jay, how much is that in Pesos?  It's all I have right now.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 3, 2010)

I think I knew her, didn't she have a sister named Alka?


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 3, 2010)

That's cool.  If you can direct us to the article that would be great.  I'm not trying to beat these guys up at all.  I just wanted the record in wikipedia to be straight.

I've got school age kids and they do a lot of research for homework on wikipedia.  I use it too quite a bit and I've never had a problem with it until I realized anyone can really put up any sort of misinformation they want.


----------



## ismoke (Feb 4, 2010)

Well, here's one from their blog, dated Dec 2008, with references in it (and the comments) to fatties: http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/

This is the NY Times article from last January, though: http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/28/di...acon.html?_r=1

Lol...This makes me feel like I'm defending them, which I'm not.  If they're perpetuating "We invented the fatty" BS, then they should be called out.  I'm just trying to relay what I have read.


----------

